# Was sind eure liebsten Filmgenres?



## RyzA (25. Juni 2018)

Hallo!


Ich möchte mal ganz gerne wissen was eure liebsten Filmgenres sind. Bei mir sind es SciFi und Mindfuck. Aber ich mag auch andere Genres und gucke fast alles.
Horror bin ich nicht so ein großer Fan von. Aber SciFi-Horror wie Alien, Event Horizon oder The Thing finde ich ganz gut. 
Romanzen sind  nicht so mein Ding. Bis auf Ausnahmen.

Edit "Drama/Tragik" habe ich noch vergessen. Kann man ja dafür "andere" ankreuzen.


----------



## TheOnLY (25. Juni 2018)

SciFi und Thriller, aber n ein guter Western geht auch immer .


----------



## azzih (25. Juni 2018)

Hab kein Genre, der Film muss einfach gut sein. Horror mag ich eigentlich meist nicht, Komödien sind heute zu 99% auch nur unwitzig und kacke.


----------



## Freeak (25. Juni 2018)

Also mit mindfuck kann ich nix anfangen, und Western sehe ich mir zwar an, aber ist eher die Ausnahme. Ein gibt da lediglich eine Handvoll.

Ansonsten bin ich da sehr Breit Aufgestellt. Oft sind auch die Schauspieler Ausschlaggebend, um ein Beispiel zu nennen; Guardians of the Galaxy habe ich bis heute noch nicht gesehen, werde ich mir aber bald Ansehen weil ich Chris Pratt sehr mag. Allen voran aufgrund seiner Rolle in Jurassic World 1 und 2.


----------



## RyzA (25. Juni 2018)

Freeak schrieb:


> Also mit mindfuck kann ich nix anfangen, und Western sehe ich mir zwar an, aber ist eher die Ausnahme. Ein gibt da lediglich eine Handvoll.


"Für eine handvoll Dollar" 



> Ansonsten bin ich da sehr Breit Aufgestellt. Oft sind auch die Schauspieler Ausschlaggebend, um ein Beispiel zu nennen; Guardians of the Galaxy habe ich bis heute noch nicht gesehen, werde ich mir aber bald Ansehen weil ich Chris Pratt sehr mag. Allen voran aufgrund seiner Rolle in Jurassic World 1 und 2.


Die Guardians sind auf jeden Fall zu empfehlen. Beide Teile. Da war ich im Kino drin und habe sie auch auf Bluray. Die gehören zu den besten Marvel Filmen.
Ansonsten wenn du Chris Pratt magst kann ich dir auch noch "Passengers" empfehlen. Ein guter SciFi Film.


----------



## Pisaopfer (25. Juni 2018)

Hab Western vergessen und schaue mir auch gerne B-Movies an.


----------



## Freeak (25. Juni 2018)

Headcrash schrieb:


> "Für eine handvoll Dollar"



Sie haben den Hinweis verstanden.




Headcrash schrieb:


> Die Guardians sind auf jeden Fall zu empfehlen. Beide Teile. Da war ich im Kino drin und habe sie auch auf Bluray. Die gehören zu den besten Marvel Filmen.
> Ansonsten wenn du Chris Pratt magst kann ich dir auch noch "Passengers" empfehlen. Ein guter SciFi Film.



Von Passengers habe ich bereits gehört. Scheint echt gut zu sein. Muss ich mir definitiv mal ansehen. Und zu Chris Pratt, er ist einfach ein Sympatiebolzen. Man muss ihn sich ja nur mal ansehen, seine ganze Erscheinung mcht ihn extrem Sympatisch und Empatisch.

Ich kenne ihn ja jetzt lediglich aus Jurassic World 1 & 2, aber dort Spielt er mehr als nur glaubhaft, Owen Grady und brilliert und harmoniert extrem gut mit Bryce Dallas Howard.


----------



## Gimmick (25. Juni 2018)

SciFi, Fantasy und "Mindfuck" Zeug. 
Zumindest, wenn sowas wie "Predestination" dazu zählt. 
Zudem immer wieder gerne Schlefaz auf Tele5 und Bud Spencer und Terence Hill Filme, das ist irgendwie ein eigenes Genre 

Horror-Filme sind garnicht mein Ding, die meisten sind entweder langweilig und irgendwie immer gleich oder driften in Richtung Splatter ab, das ist dann auch nichts für mich. 
Schau ich lieber Ash vs Evil Dead, hat auch Splatter, aber nimmt sich dabei nicht ernst


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (25. Juni 2018)

Da fehlt das bekannte Genre Drama. 

[x] Fantasy

Meine liebsten Filme kommen kommen aber aus anderen Genres: Karate Tiger und Braveheart!


----------



## RyzA (25. Juni 2018)

DesinformierterLoser schrieb:


> Da fehlt das bekannte Genre Drama.


Hatte ich bereits selber festgestellt und geschrieben!

Edit: Ich hatte eine Mod angeschrieben und höflich gefragt ob er das noch hinzufügen kann alles gut.


----------



## Incredible Alk (25. Juni 2018)

DesinformierterLoser schrieb:


> Da fehlt das bekannte Genre Drama.



...wurde ergänzt.


----------



## RyzA (25. Juni 2018)

Danke Incredible Alk!


----------



## Klutten (25. Juni 2018)

Bitte einfach mal die Forensuche bemühen.

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...egt-ihr-am-liebsten.html?highlight=Filmgenres

oder auch aktueller und mit weiterhin offener Umfrage...

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...lieblings-filmgenre.html?highlight=Filmgenres


----------

